# Paddlesports Night for Disabled Veterans- Volunteers/Mentors Needed



## adaptivepaddle (Jan 29, 2015)

As one of the largest adaptive sports organizations in the world for people with physical disabilities, we need your help to truly help transform peoples lives through Lake and Adventure Kayaking, Sailing, SUP, Whitewater Kayaking-SUP and Rafting, Climbing, Cycling, Skiing and Waterskiing. 

In preparation for our many new paddlesports programs for people with physical disabilities, we're kicking off the season with a great assortment of clinics and progressive training opportunities. 

The need is immediate with many partnered programs that we operate through Wounded Warrior Project and the United States Veterans Administration. We become the new medicine and a pillar of community for our participants, but need more hands on deck for our larger community based events. We provide full training for adaptive sports specific development. Our staff is filled with experienced recreation therapists with sport specific skills and equipment that are passionate at connecting to reintegration and overcoming their many challenges. 

Starting Tuesday night at the DU Pool (8-10:00 PM), in partnership with Bellyak, Denver University, Wounded Warrior Project and Veterans Administration we will offer a paddlesports Paddle and Polo Night. An event for all levels of physical disabilities that integrates functional fitness and paddling skill sets. From stroke progressions, dynamic and static skills on our many types of crafts to combat rolling and self rescue skills. We will end each night in a new game we've developed called Belly Polo- A little kayak polo mixed with water polo foundations. Whether our players are paraplegics, missing limbs, visually impaired, or have other physical disabilities, they will be teamed together with our mentors and volunteers in a fast paced game that will have everyone flip, laugh and sweat. 

We need you to join our team of trained volunteers and mentors. Please inquire through email to our National Paddlesports Director. and visit our website for more information. You may also call 617-803-5029 for more info on how to be involved. 

We are looking specifically people to help with intake paperwork, mentoring stroke basics, roll mentoring and supporting the transfers for those that may be in wheelchairs or needing special adaptations.​
Also, anyone with physical disabilities are welcome to participate. 
There is a 8.00 cost for entry, but you will be able to tune up your roll and paddle skills, while leaving feeling good and having played in a great new game with new friends. Due to the funding from the Veterans Administration and WWP, all Veterans receiving services are covered free of charge. 

Please join our growing paddlesports team!


----------



## adaptivepaddle (Jan 29, 2015)

*Great turnout... 3 more kayaking basics mentors needed*

We have 30 disabled veterans and a handful of blind civilians and disabled teens attending. We would love to have 3-4 basic skills mentors join us for Tuesday night. 

From basic stroke drills, to bracing basics and hip snap... to wet exit and self-recovery and boat empty. 
These participants are craving a fun community like you to help them learn that Healing and transition from disability or injury are the best medicine. 

Join us friends!


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm a vet and avid paddler, how can I help!?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

